# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  WESTINGHOUSE, la empresa nuclear absorbida por Toshiba también en numeros rojos, como AREVA

## termopar

> *El presidente de Toshiba dimitirá por el deterioro de sus activos nucleares*
> 
> El ejecutivo planea anunciar su marcha el 14 de febrero. La decisión llega tras desvelarse el deterioro multimillonario de activos ligado a la adquisición de una empresa nuclear de EE UU, que deja a la firma en una delicada situación financiera.
> 
> El presidente del gigante tecnológico nipón Toshiba, Shigenori Shiga, dimitirá próximamente a raíz de un deterioro de activos multimillonario ligado a la adquisición de una empresa estadounidense, según han informado hoy medios japoneses citando fuentes cercanas al asunto.
> 
> Shiga fue en un momento dado presidente de Westinghouse Electric, unidad de negocio de energía nuclear de Toshiba en Estados Unidos que encara una pérdida importante tras la compra del constructor estadounidense de plantas nucleares CB&I Stone & Webster.
> 
> La decisión podría anunciarse el 14 de febrero, fecha en la que la empresa tokiota presentará los resultados correspondientes a los nueve primeros meses del ejercicio (que en Japón concluye el 31 de marzo), según indicó al diario Nikkei una fuente cercana, que apuntó también a la dimisión del presidente de Westinghouse, Danny Roderick.
> ...


Referencia: http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2017/...81_369563.html

Si es que ya no son rentables las nucleares Europeas ni las Americanas,  a este paso las nucleares se van a ir a pique.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En todos sitios se cuecen habas... ¿hablamos de Abengoa y sus solares? ¿O de Gamesa?

Una pequeña colección. _Rest in Peace: The List of Fallen Solar Companies: 2015 to 2009_

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

La diferencia, sr. Lázaro, estriba en que abengoa tiene problemas, pero no son precisamente por el negocio solar.
Y Gamesa, va viento en popa a pesar de que en España no puede construir ni un molino y todo va a exportación, teniendo que competir con las empresas locales.

Sin embargo, AREVA y WESTINGHOUSE, junto con TOSHIBA son los principales fabricantes nucleares del mundo. Nuestras centrales la mayoría provienen de Westinghouse, por ejemplo.

Areva trabaja en 300 nucleares y ha sido rescatada por el gobierno, junto con EDF.
Westinghouse en un centenar de reactores. 

La diferencia es muy importante. La solar, eólica cada año baten récords de construcción. La nuclear apenas se mantiene.

----------


## termopar

Buff, de mal en peor. 




> Toshiba considera declarar en bancarrota su unidad nuclear en Estados Unidos
> 
> EFECOM
> 
> 24/02/2017 - 9:10
> 
> El gigante tecnológico nipón Toshiba considera declarar en bancarrota a Westinghouse Electric, su rama de energía nuclear en EEUU cuya devaluación multimillonaria derivará en cuantiosas pérdidas para la compañía, informó hoy el diario Nikkei.
> 
> El conglomerado japonés baraja este movimiento como una de sus opciones en el marco de la revisión de las operaciones de la unidad atómica, origen de sus problemas financieros, según revelaron fuentes de la compañía.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...os-Unidos.html

----------


## termopar

> *
> El desequilibrio de la energía nuclear: muerte en EEUU y renacimiento en Asia*
> 
> El ambicioso proyecto de Toshiba en EEUU ha colapsado, lo que indica que el país podría acabar definitivamente con este tipo de energía, a falta de alternativas contra el cambio climático
> 
> MARTES, 27 DE FEBRERO DE 2017 por JAMES TEMPLE
> 
> La dramática salida de Toshiba del negocio de las plantas nucleares supone otro duro golpe para el problemático sector, pues dificultará las labores de investigación y desarrollo de nuevos diseños de reactores avanzados. 
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.technologyreview.es/energ...ear-muerte-en/

A esto añadir que en España las centrales de Almaraz, Ascó, Trillo y Vandellós (6 de lo 7,8 GW instalados) tienen reactores de la marca Westinghouse que si quiebra la empresa quedarán sin apoyo tecnológico tanto para la ampliación a los 60 años (si esto llegara a ocurrir) como para su desmantelamiento. Sería muy importante antes de tomar decisiones arbitrarias tener todos estos datos en consideración.

Datos que dejan bien clara la situación de la industria nuclear. Poco más que añadir, ahí lo dejo.

----------


## termopar

Al final, bancarrota. Así está el negocio nuclear:




> *El negocio nuclear de Toshiba en EEUU declarará su quiebra este martes*
> Por Redaccion - 27/03/2017
> 
> Westinghouse Electric, la unidad de energía nuclear de Toshiba en Estados Unidos, tiene previsto declararse en bancarrota este martes para acogerse a la protección de la normativa estadounidense, según adelantó hoy el diario Nikkei.
> 
> La filial, que atraviesa una delicada situación financiera a raíz de la devaluación de su negocio, iniciará así el procedimiento para reorganizarse bajo la protección de la ley, según señalaron fuentes cercanas a Nikkei, mientras que Toshiba ha evitado confirmar ni desmentir esta información.
> 
> La directiva de Westinghouse Electric celebrará una reunión el martes en la que se espera que se apruebe dicha decisión, y en la que también podría darse luz verde al apoyo financiero de la empresa energética surcoreana Korea Electric Power Corporation (KEPCO), según el citado medio.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...a-este-martes/

----------


## Jonasino

O no .....





> Abril 2017
> 
> 
> El organismo regulador británico acepta el diseño del reactor AP1000
> 
> 
> AP1000El reactor AP1000, que se construirá en la central de Moorside, Reino Unido, cuenta con la aceptación por parte del organismo regulador nuclear británico. Esta concesión marca el final de un exhaustivo proceso del que ha formado parte Westinghouse, la empresa que ha diseñado el AP1000, y garantiza que el diseño del reactor es adecuado para Reino Unido.
> 
> La aceptación de este diseño, aseguran desde NuGen, confirma que los nuevos reactores responderán a las expectativas de los reguladores en materia de seguridad y protección medioambiental. NuGen, empresa de Toshiba y ENGIE, consorcio promotor de la central de Moorside, asume ahora la propiedad y la responsabilidad del diseño de los reactores AP1000 en la central de Moorside, emplazamiento donde se construirán hasta tres unidades, con la primera de ellas operativa a mediados de 2020.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/newsle...reactor-ap1000

----------


## ben-amar

> Al final, bancarrota. Así está el negocio nuclear......


Extender la bancarrota a todo el negocio nuclear me parece a mi demasiado atrevido, a la vez que falso

----------

